

Switching From OS X to Ubuntu: 10 Things I Miss - parenthesis
http://www.starryhope.com/tech/2007/switching-from-os-x-to-ubuntu-ten-things-i-miss/

======
silentbicycle
Dictionary - I presume having a really good dictionary bundled with the OS
requires paying licensing fees, such as for OS X's included OED.

 _Hopefully, someone out there is working on a system-wide spell checking
framework for Linux._

Ispell or aspell, perhaps? Integrating with them is not difficult (for
developers...), and you can add words to the shared dictionary.

------
sspencer
Ugh, how can he miss Quicktime? VideoLAN is all anyone I know uses on OS X
(and often on Linux, for that matter).

And as for Pidgin, I actually appreciate its economy of interface and simple
notification methods.

The trackpad bit is spot-on, though. I did miss that whenver I ran Linux on my
old PowerBook instead of OS X.

